# Wolf Warming Drawer



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Just had my kitchen renovated...took forever. Anyway, having used the warming drawer a few times am concerned, it emits a funky odor. I washed it down when installed. The food placed in it also absorbs the funny flavor.   Any suggestions?? Comments....Help....


----------



## vggeeman (Nov 25, 2014)

sidediva,

Got a Wolf warming drawer during a recent remodel and I am having the same odor issue, even after trying several things multiple times like washing it down or running it on high or leaving it open for hours to air out.  Called Wolf customer service and they sent a local appliance tech over today to check it.  He was stumped and after calling some colleagues, decided the best thing was to remove it next week and take it to their shop to see what they could do.

It's been some time since your post, so I'm wondering... is the odor in your warming drawer gone?  If so, how did you get rid of it?


----------

